# Suggestions for New Hosting Co.



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm looking for suggestions for a new web hosting co. with rock solid performance.

Must have a solid backbone
Linux servers
CGI bin & .htaccess
multiple e-mail accounts
USA hosting and support
Don't need the gimmicky stuff, Cpanel, Wordpress, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Dreamhost, Arvixe, and Bluehost would be my picks for cheap hosting that is reliable. I don't recall if Bluehost provides shell access, but I know the other two do. That's always a must for me, anyway.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I use 1 and 1 . . perhaps not the cheapest but very stable and reliable


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will check them out.

Bluehost has been the 2nd worst hosting co. I've come across right behind GoDaddy.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

dreamhost and bluehost are both owned by the same company - eig.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Dreamhost is owned by Blue Dream Network, not EIG.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Fjandr said:


> Dreamhost is owned by Blue Dream Network, not EIG.


that was true once upon a time. 

DreamHost is now part of the Endurance International Group!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

oops, I was wrong...they need to take old april fools jokes offline...sorry about that. 

The following hosts are owned by eig. IMO, stay away from them. 


Endurance International Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

No worries. Dreamhost has a long history of making fun of certain companies and practices using joke blog posts.


----------

